# Going to put Fival down today.



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

I decided its time to put fival down. He has two tumors one on his back thats small and one on his side thats like the size of a peach and its starting to get in the way of one of his legs. He also has tons of red stuff coming out of his eye. I tryed giving him a corrot last night and he started grinding his teeth very loudly. I think hes in pain and not feeling very well. I have had the tumor removed before but they just keept coming back. Hes two and a half years old. I feel really bad and dont wanna put him down but I believe its time.


----------



## lunamoon (May 20, 2009)

Always hard to say goodbye. It's a shame about the tumors, they do often come back. Thinking of you & Fival today.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

By the time I got home for work he was not doing good at all so I felt better putting him down. Its the hardest thing in the world. I love Fival so much I wish they lived 50 years.
Always poking, always peeking,
Climbing, jumping, sometimes squeaking,
Twitching whiskers, cunning faces,
Hiding in the strangest places!
Nibbling here and napping there,
Always finds the time to spare
A fuzzy "kiss" upon my cheek.
Sometimes I wish that you could speak!
Bright eyes shining full of love,
A furry gift from up above.
Always glad to have me near.
Such a treasure! What a dear!
Folks can have their cats and dogs,
Horses, snakes, and even frogs.
For me you stand out from the rest.
No doubt about it fival you were the best!
RIP Fival I love you so much.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats a very wonderful poem.... Im very sorry to hear about your sweet little boy. I also wish they lived a much longer time. We become so attatched to quickly.


----------



## Coolspruce (Mar 29, 2009)

What a nice job with making that poem so fast! All the things you say in it are true. And remember, you mentioned him being a gift from above, so hold on to that thought. It's the most comforting thought there is. He's waiting for you now.


----------



## Fival2006 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks to everyone


----------



## ruth-less (May 11, 2009)

your poem brought tears to my eyes its such a beautiful one...now I'm sitting hear bawling in frount of computer...but i am so sorry for your loss


----------

